# Western digital 4tb Black HDD seal pack



## chetansha (Oct 25, 2020)

Selling sealed pack wd black 4tb hdd , in warranty till nov 2024 . 4 drives available, each 11,500/-*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20201025/6c31fb5cf4f4e3ce82bafdd12fc35c65.jpg

Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## chetansha (Nov 7, 2020)

Bump
*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20201107/e70224ace7218b4a28f9327c7931fcde.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20201107/c11974c06c9d3af4eba17adbfdae56c7.jpg

Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## chetansha (Nov 8, 2020)

Bump.

Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Nov 9, 2020)

Apologies but this thread breaks many rules mentioned in this section:
*geek.digit.in/community/threads/bazaar-section-rules-updated.143977/
Please go through rules and repost. Locking this thread. If you want to dispute you may PM me.


----------

